# Spouse visa appeal allowed



## nursepercy (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi Everyone. I had my spouse visa appeal hearing last 21st of March and the reason why they refused my spouse visa was my english language requirements was not enough to satisfy them. So i took my english test and passed the minimum english requirements. During the hearing, it didn't take 10minutes for the judge to say my appeal is allowed. Even the solicitor of home office was laughing about it because it was a waste of time. Anyways, I would like to say thank you to this forum and to those people who is always here to answer all our queries. I feel relief but on the other side still not 100% happy because i am still in the waiting game. I have a bit of questions. First, My solicitor has received the letter from tribunal about my appeal has been successful, am i going to receive a letter as well?? Second, How long do i need to wait to receive my passport back to me? Third, Whats next after winning my appeal? and Last, I really want to go back working. I informed my employer about my appeal and everything but still it wasn't enough for them to believe about my immigration and working status unless i can show it to them appropriate documents from home office about my status. is there any other way for me to request a letter to home office saying about my status and allowing me to work again? It has been hard for me not working and my wife is only working. We don't know where to get money to pay for expenses and i still have balance to pay for my solicitor. I hope someone can help me. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Contact your lawyer for details. They are the best people to guide you.


----------



## bila (Dec 6, 2012)

nursepercy said:


> Hi Everyone. I had my spouse visa appeal hearing last 21st of March and the reason why they refused my spouse visa was my english language requirements was not enough to satisfy them. So i took my english test and passed the minimum english requirements. During the hearing, it didn't take 10minutes for the judge to say my appeal is allowed. Even the solicitor of home office was laughing about it because it was a waste of time. Anyways, I would like to say thank you to this forum and to those people who is always here to answer all our queries. I feel relief but on the other side still not 100% happy because i am still in the waiting game. I have a bit of questions. First, My solicitor has received the letter from tribunal about my appeal has been successful, am i going to receive a letter as well?? Second, How long do i need to wait to receive my passport back to me? Third, Whats next after winning my appeal? and Last, I really want to go back working. I informed my employer about my appeal and everything but still it wasn't enough for them to believe about my immigration and working status unless i can show it to them appropriate documents from home office about my status. is there any other way for me to request a letter to home office saying about my status and allowing me to work again? It has been hard for me not working and my wife is only working. We don't know where to get money to pay for expenses and i still have balance to pay for my solicitor. I hope someone can help me. Thanks in advanced.


Congratulation how much does the appeal cost you and how long did the whole process from appeal to hearing ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Fee for in-person hearing is £120 (£80 for paper only), plus any lawyer's fees.


----------



## bila (Dec 6, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Fee for in-person hearing is £120 (£80 for paper only), plus any lawyer's fees.


Thanks Joppa I mean the solicitor fee.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd imagine around £600 to £1,000.


----------



## bila (Dec 6, 2012)

Joppa said:


> I'd imagine around £600 to £1,000.


Thanks Joppa just wanna have an idea.


----------



## bila (Dec 6, 2012)

bila said:


> Thanks Joppa just wanna have an idea.


And if I chose to apply my self what are the documents am going to need ? Is it faster with solicitor ?


----------

